# Ist Eplan oder mein Schaltplanersteller zu blöd??



## Merten1982 (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe da mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage zu Eplan 8.
Ich habe ständig Fehler folgernder Art in den Plänen, die jemand anderes Erstellt hat:

Ein Busteilnehmer hat in der Busübersicht die Adresse 10. Auf der Seite wo der Teilnehmer mit seinen Anschlüssen dargestellt ist hat er Adresse 11.

Oder:
Auf der einen Seite heißt der Eingang E1.0 "Not Halt" auf einer, anderen Seite wo eine Übersicht der Eingänge E1.0 bis E1.7 dargestellt ist, heißt er "Not Aus".

Es ist halt so, als wenn eine Hausfrau meint Word bedienen zu können und noch nie etwas von Formatvorlagen und Referenzen gehört hat...

Ich habe EPlan selber nie benutzt aber ich kann mir einfach nicht Vorstellen, das es dort keine Objekte, Referenzen, usw. gibt, die verhindern das dasselbe Objekt verschiedene Namen, Adresse, usw. bekommt. Etwas umbenennen wäre dann ja auch die Hölle??!


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Februar 2011)

Tja, dann erklär ihm doch mal das Eplan nicht malen nach Zahlen ist ...


----------



## Merten1982 (5 Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine keine Ahnung von Eplan. Nur mein technisches Grundverständnis sagt mir, dass die Frau, welche in meinen Projekten Schaltpläne erstellt tatsächlich "Malen nach Zahlen" macht....

Kann ja aber auch sein, dass ich falsch liege und EPlan wirklich ein komisches Programm ist...


----------



## winnman (5 Februar 2011)

liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an EPlan sondern am Bediener.

Wer keine Ahnung von nix hat, wird auch keinen brauchbaren Stromlaufplan produzieren.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an EPlan sondern am Bediener.
> 
> Wer keine Ahnung von nix hat, wird auch keinen brauchbaren Stromlaufplan produzieren.



Ist beim programmieren das gleiche - wer keine Ahnung hat wird zwar irgendwie eine Funktion zusammen gefuppt bekommen, aber kein brauchbares Programm produzieren.


----------



## stellarator (5 Februar 2011)

Tach, das mit den Busteilnehmern ist im Gegansatz zu den SPS-Anschlüssen schon diffiziler. Aber auch machbar. SPS-Anschlüsse und deren Querverweise auf Übersichten sind jedoch einfach und tauschen nicht einfach Halt gegen Aus, oder so.
Vermutlich werden deine Pläne mit einer Compactversion erstellt und die Übersichten händisch gezeichnet.
Grundsätzlich ist der Grad der Automatisierung im Plan schon recht hoch, kommt drauf an ob man sie auch nutzt. Das ist eben der Vorteil von CAE gegenüber CAD.


----------



## Merten1982 (5 Februar 2011)

Ahnung hat Sie schon, ansonsten sind die Pläne meist einwandfrei. Sicherungen, Kabelquerschnitte und Leistungsteile sind eigentlich immer richtig dimensioniert. Nur diese vermutlich unnötigen Fehler nerven.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kann auch sein, daß das ein generelles E-CAD-Problem ist.

Ich habe noch KEINE Planrevision (egal vom welcher Firma mit egal welcher Software erlebt, die auf´s erste mal gepasst hat und bei der nicht nach der Revision Feler drinn waren, die VOR der Revision nicht da waren)

Wir prüfen deshalb JEDE Seite JEDER Revision (was ein mords Aufwand ist, aber im Falle der Fehlersuche passt der Plan dann)


MfG


----------



## bgischel (5 Februar 2011)

@Merten
Als Beispiel: Busübersichten resp. der Teilnehmer können, wenn man es richtig löst in Eplan, sich die Adressen aus dem Plan holen. Heißt im Umkehrschluß: ändert sich die Adresse im Plan, ändert sich diese auch (automatisch) online in der Busübersicht. Ein manueller Eingriff bzw. eine manuelle Korrektur ist damit nicht mehr nötig...

Zum Rest: ohne die Daten selbst zu sehen ist hier ein Urteil nicht wirklich möglich. Man kann mit Eplan jede Menge machen aber natürlich auch jede Menge verbiegen wenn man nicht wirklich weiß was man tut...


----------



## Waldi1954 (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo Merten1982
E-Plan ist nun mal ein mächtiges Programm. Viele arbeiten mit E-Plan Jahre lang und beherrschen es trotzdem nicht in all seinen Funktionen. Dazu kommt das viele in einen enormen Zeitdruck stehen, und nicht genug Zeit haben um Stunden oder Tagelang nach der Funktion zu suchen. Manchmal ist es einfacher ein Text zu setzen als Zeit zu investiert die man in Moment nicht hat oder die niemand bezahlen will.
Bei einer Änderung der Pläne werden dann solche Dinge leicht übersehen. Ich weiß nicht ob du die Pläne für dich hast anfertigen lassen oder von irgendeinen Hersteller von Anlagen übernommen hast , der sie nur für seinen gebrauch angefertigt hat.
Zudem solltest du auch daran denken dass es Anfänger gibt. Aller Anfang ist nun mal schwer. Aber auch Profis sind vor so Sachen nicht gefeilt. Tausendmal angeschaut und doch nicht gesehen.
Darum ein bisschen mehr Gelassenheit bei diesen Dingen! Wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser.
Gruß Waldi.


----------



## Merten1982 (5 Februar 2011)

Diejenige macht nur EPlan, und verlangt viel Geld fürs erstellen der Pläne.
Fehler machen alle, dagegen habe ich prinzipiell auch nichts. Ich mache ja auch welche.
Nur gegen die Art UND Häufigkeit eben dieser unnötigen Fehler. Jemand der sich auf EPlan spezialisiert, behauptet Experte zu sein, sollte es auch weitestgehend beherrschen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Februar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> @Merten
> Als Beispiel: Busübersichten resp. der Teilnehmer können, wenn man es richtig löst in Eplan, sich die Adressen aus dem Plan holen. Heißt im Umkehrschluß: ändert sich die Adresse im Plan, ändert sich diese auch (automatisch) online in der Busübersicht. Ein manueller Eingriff bzw. eine manuelle Korrektur ist damit nicht mehr nötig...



kannst du vielleicht kurz erklären wie das geht? Ich zeichne bei uns im Haus zwar keine Pläne, aber Ich glaub bei uns machen sie das auch immer von Hand!


----------



## bgischel (6 Februar 2011)

@Jochen
Anbei mal ein kleines Video was die prinzipielle Vorgehensweise zeigt (mit dem EPLAN-DEMO-Projekt erstellt zum besseren "nachbauen").

Welche Eigenschaften man benutzt ist eigentlich egal. Grundsätzlich ist es aber so das man sich die, einmal eingegebene Information (hier die Profibusadresse) an den verschiedenen Stellen im Projekt (bspw. auf einer Übersichtsseite oder einer einpoligen Darstellung) einfach nur wieder darstellen läßt. D.h., die angezeigte Information gibt es nur einmal im Projekt und wird mehrfach dargestellt. Das hat eben zur Folge wenn ich diese Information verändere, an welcher Stelle auch immer, ändert sich die Anzeige der Information an allen anderen Stellen automatisch mit...

Wichtig ist eben das man hier die Eplan-Gesetzmäßigkeiten beachtet. Also die BMs auf einer Übersichts- oder einpoligen Seite sollten die entsprechende Darstellungsart besitzen (Übersicht oder einpolig) und nicht eine weitere allpolige Darstellung. Das kann man aber problemlos erreichen in dem man die Objekte per BM-Navigator als Übersicht oder einpolige Darstellung abbucht und auf dem Blatt absetzt. Den Rest macht Eplan dann alleine (BMK ergänzen etc.)... also ein bißchen Eplan-Wissen wäre hier wünschenswert...


----------



## stellarator (7 Februar 2011)

OT:
Hmm...
siebzehnmal angesehen und nur zwei danke´s. Bernds Engagement hätte mehr verdient, vielleicht mal ne Kiste Krombacher oder so. Aber vielleicht sind ja auch 15 mal gähnen dabei nach dem Motto: Kenn ich längst...


----------



## IBFS (7 Februar 2011)

stellarator schrieb:


> OT:
> Hmm...
> siebzehnmal angesehen und nur zwei danke´s. Bernds Engagement hätte mehr verdient, vielleicht mal ne Kiste Krombacher oder so. Aber vielleicht sind ja auch 15 mal gähnen dabei nach dem Motto: Kenn ich längst...



drei "danke´s" sind es nun.


Das Problem ist, das viele mit Eplan V5 angefangen habe,
dann EPLAN 21 und nun P8. Du wirst es nicht glauben,
aber alle drei Produkte werden noch aktuell verwendet.

Bei der SPS-Programmierung fällt es sofort auf, wenn es kracht.
Bei EPLAN gibt es dermaßen viele Funktionen und Varianten, dass
selbst der Herr Gischel nachts um drei nicht sofort auf alle Fragen
eine Antwort hätte.

Daher bitte ich als (hauptsächlich) SPS-Programmier um Nachtsicht
mit den "völlig überforderten" E-Planern.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## stellarator (7 Februar 2011)

Hai,
Herr Gischel kriegt nachts um 3 nen Kaffee und dann antwortet er, glaubs mir

Natürlich habe ich Nachsicht mit den Programmierern, die ja meistens auch mit mir. Problem sind dabei die Chefs, die meinen das bischen Schaltplan macht der Programmierer nebenbei. In Wirklichkeit ist zumindest eine vernünftige Dokumentation ein Vollzeitjob.
Es ging mir eben einfach darum die ganze Arbeit neben der Arbeit zu würdigen, aber Schwamm drüber.


----------



## winnman (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Stellarator,

ich hab bewusst bei dir Gedank, weil du dich für die Leute Einsetzt, das gehöhrt auch belohnt.
Bei bgischl hab ich nicht gedankt, weil ich das schon wusste.

Zum Schluss ein Danke an alle die sich hier einsetzen und Ihre Zeit opfern.

Winnman


----------



## marlob (7 Februar 2011)

stellarator schrieb:


> OT:
> Hmm...
> siebzehnmal angesehen und nur zwei danke´s. Bernds Engagement hätte mehr verdient, vielleicht mal ne Kiste Krombacher oder so. Aber vielleicht sind ja auch 15 mal gähnen dabei nach dem Motto: Kenn ich längst...


Hier im Forum gibts tausende von Beiträgen wo sich Leute Mühe mit der Antwort gegeben haben ohne ein einziges Danke zu bekommen.
Ich bin mir sicher das viel mehr Leute dem Bernd dankbar für sein Engagement hier im Forum sind, ohne gleich auf den Danke Button zu drücken.


----------



## bgischel (7 Februar 2011)

Moin... keinen Streß Leute... ist schon ok so wie es ist und Danke. Krombacher nehme ich natürlich gerne... 

So nun genug OT...


----------



## marlob (7 Februar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> Moin... keinen Streß Leute... ist schon ok so wie es ist und Danke. Krombacher nehme ich natürlich gerne...
> 
> So nun genug OT...


Komm doch mal zum nächsten Regionalstammtisch bzw. Forumstreffen.
Dann gebe ich einen aus:sm24:


----------



## bgischel (7 Februar 2011)

Schauen wir mal...


----------

